# القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق ).. asmicheal



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق ).. asmicheal*







الكلمات المكتوبة بالروح القدس على فم ابى الاغلى 

على الاطلاق 
والاقرب لروحى 

القمص داود لمعى 












اتشرف ويتقدس موضوعى 
بتجميع كل ما كتب على النت 

لهذا القديس المتضع المعاصر 

ربنا يقوية ويحافظ علية 

ملف ضخم جدا جدا 


ويحتاج قراءة متانية 


وهو لكل الكلمات المكتوبة والعظات الممكن تحميلها 
لابى الغالى 


القمص داود لمعى 


اصُلى 

ان يكون هذا الملف سبب بركة لكل من يدخلة 


صلواتكم اختكم 

asmichea


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*






انهاردة جايب لكم وعظات ابو المحبوب داود لمعى عندما زار الكويت مؤخرا فى منتصف شهر يناير الماضى

حمل او اسمع الوعظات الجميله من الصوت الهادئ الجميل 


1- اين انت ؟
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/1.mp3


2- حراسة الحواس والافكار
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/2.mp3


3- الذات جزء 1
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/3.mp3.


4- الذات جزء 2
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/8.mp3


5- المشاكل الاسرية
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/4.mp3


6- ضبط النفس
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/5.mp3


7- من اجل حياة افضل
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/6.mp3


8- اساسيات البيت المسيحى
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/7.mp3


9- التغلب على الضغوط 
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/9.mp3


10- مقومات الخادم الارثوذكسى –جزء 1
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/10.mp3


11- مقومات الخادم الارثوذكسى –جزء 2
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/11.mp3


12- ملقين كل همكم عليه
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/12.mp3


13- حروب الصلاة
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/13.mp3


14- حوار مع قدس أبونا داود لمعي 
http://www.stmark-kw.com/ar/url/7/fr%20daood/14.mp3


منقول من موقع كنيسة مارمرقس بالكويت
​​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

سؤال محيرنى 




*للتحميل *




*http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/download/search.php?do=list.tracks&col=al_id&val=262*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

عظات للتحميل 


بسم الثالوث المقدس


فهرس عظات للأب الورع

أبونا داود لمعى

+ † +

( عظات متنوعة )

1- عظة الفشل - ابونا داود لمعى
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86100

2- عظة العمل الفردى فى قصة السامرية - ابونا داود لمعى
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86101

+ † +

( سلسلة لماذا )

1- لماذا هذا الأتلاف
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85054

2- لماذا يارب
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85055

3- لماذا نصوم و نصلى و لا تسمع
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85056

4- لماذا لا أقدر أن لأتبعك الآن
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85057

5- لماذا تدينوا
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85058

6- لماذا أنتم نيام
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85060

7- لماذا يا صاحب لماذا جئت
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85059


+ † +

( سلسلة لا )


1- سلسلة ( لا ) - عظة لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة - ابونا داود لمعى
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86102

2- سلسلة ( لا ) - عظة لا تنسى - ابونا داود لمعى
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ava-kyrillos.com%2Fforums%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D86103 &h=e9be3

3- سلسلة ( لا ) - عظة لا تشتهى - ابونا داود لمعى
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86104

4- سلسلة ( لا ) - عظة خطايكم لا اعود اذكرها - ابونا داود لمعى
http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86105


+ † +


عظات رائعة اتمنى من الجميع تحميلها والأستمتاع بها
وتكون سبب بركة لكثيرين
وسبب لتغير أنفسنا


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

*درس كتاب ابونا داود لمعى 


رووووووووووووووووووعة *



*للتحميل *


درس الكتاب - ابونا داود لمعى - بوابة مسيحى دوت كوم Coptic Christian portal for Egypt


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

*تفسير انجيل يوحنا* 



http://www.copticforum.net/ep-mpnp/5026.htm


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

عظة العمل الفردى فى قصة السامرية - ابونا داود لمعى


*عظة[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f366/t86101/"] العمل [/URL]الفردى فى قصة السامرية
ابونا[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f366/t86101/"] داود [/URL]لمعى

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t0zj5qldxt2
*​








سلسلة ( لا ) - عظة لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة - ابونا داود لمعى


*سلسلة ( لا )
عظة لا[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f366/t86102/"] يبرح [/URL]من[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f366/t86102/"] داخل [/URL]الخيمة
ابونا[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f366/t86102/"] داود [/URL]لمعى

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ozm1nlyyzyu
*​







سلسلة ( لا ) - عظة لا تنسى - ابونا داود لمعى


*سلسلة ( لا )
عظة لا تنسى
ابونا[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f366/t86103/"] داود [/URL]لمعى

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zomyxizulfg
*​




*أبونا داود لمعى*

*يتناول فيها شرح وتأمل فى أيات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس تحتوى على كلمة "لماذا"

فكثيراً ما نسأل هذا السؤال

نسأله احياناً للمعرفة واحياناً للأستنكار واحياناً لحيرتنا

فتعالوا معاً نتعلم ونفهم مقاصد الله من كلمة** لماذا **فى كتابنا المقدس

*

*+++*

*1*

العظة الأولى

لماذا هذا الأتلاف

*موضوع العظة:* كثيرون منا يعترضون على خدمة البعض او على محبة البعض لربنا يسوع المسيح
ويتسألون نفس التسأل لماذا هذا الأتلاف

للتحميل أضغط هنا​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

باقة من أجمل عظات الأب داود لمعي
​هذه مجموعة من أجمل عظات الأب داود لمعي



أعداء الحب
الإرتواء بالقداس الإلهي
الخادم و الصليب
الذي فيكم أعظم
الروح القدس و الحرية
الروح القدس و الكهنوت
الشهداء
الشهوة الروحية
لا أنا بل المسيح الساكن فيَّ
الظهور الإلهي
القداس طريق السلام
القداس مدرسة الحب
القداس مصنع القديسين
القيامة في حياتنا
القيامة و الحب غير المحدود
الكنيسة عروس المسيح
الكنيسة ملكوت الله
الله محبة
المحبة لا تسقط أبداً
المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها
المفهوم الأرثوذوكسي للصليب
بدوني لا تستطيعون أن تفعلوا شيئاً
حدود الطريق و حدود المحبة
حكاية خادم
طريق الكرازة لغير المؤمنين
عطايا الإمتلاء من الروح القدس
قانون الإيمان
كلمة الحب
لا أنا بل نعمة الله العاملة فيَّ
لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا
لا يُثقل على الراجعين إلى الله
لماذا أنا قبطي؟
لكن قبل كل شيء لتكن محبتكم
لنا هذا الكنز في أوان خزفية
محبة الآخر أهم من الصلاة
نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي
وعود الموعظة على الجبل​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

وعظاته جميلة جدا فى شرح الكتاب المقدس

دى وعظة شرح سفر يهوديت من يوتيوب


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWCbmoDxGg4[/youtube]

سؤال محيرنى الاعجاب والحب

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEuS_Lf0I_0&feature=related[/youtube]


ليه بتبوس يد الكاهن
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEuS_Lf0I_0&feature=related[/youtube]

سؤال محيرنى ليه بنصوم
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i7mnPm1b6A&feature=related[/youtube]

سؤال محيرنى هل الشك حرام
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aNX8okAYgQ&feature=related[/youtube]

سؤال عن الخمر
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aNX8okAYgQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

تفسير رسالة بولس الرسول لاهل روميه
التفسير فى 26 جزء

الجزء الاول
*الجزء الثانى
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن
الجزء التاسع
الجزء العاشر
الجزء الحادى عشر
الجزء الثانى عشر
الجزء الثالث عشر
الجزء الرابع عشر
الجزء الخامس عشر
الجزء السادس عشر
الجزء السابع عشر
الجزء الثامن عشر
الجزء التاسع عشر
الجزء العشرون
الجزء الحادى والعشرون
الجزء الثانى والعشرون
الجزء الثالث والعشرون
الجزء الرابع والعشرون
الجزء الخامس والعشرون
الجزء السادس والعشرون

اذكرونى فى صلاتكوا
منقول للامانة

*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

هذه مجموعة من أجمل عظات الأب داود لمعي

​أعداء الحب

الإرتواء بالقداس الإلهي

الخادم و الصليب

الذي فيكم أعظم

الروح القدس و الحرية

الروح القدس و الكهنوت

الشهداء

الشهوة الروحية

لا أنا بل المسيح الساكن فيَّ

الظهور الإلهي

القداس طريق السلام

القداس مدرسة الحب

القداس مصنع القديسين

القيامة في حياتنا

القيامة و الحب غير المحدود

الكنيسة عروس المسيح

الكنيسة ملكوت الله

الله محبة

المحبة لا تسقط أبداً

المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها

المفهوم الأرثوذوكسي للصليب

بدوني لا تستطيعون أن تفعلوا شيئاً

حدود الطريق و حدود المحبة

حكاية خادم

طريق الكرازة لغير المؤمنين

عطايا الإمتلاء من الروح القدس

قانون الإيمان

كلمة الحب

لا أنا بل نعمة الله العاملة فيَّ

لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا

لا يُثقل على الراجعين إلى الله

لماذا أنا قبطي؟

لكن قبل كل شيء لتكن محبتكم

لنا هذا الكنز في أوان خزفية

محبة الآخر أهم من الصلاة

نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي

وعود الموعظة على الجبل

*تم الرفع بواسطة منتدى كنيسة صداقة القديسين
ومنقول للامانة
*
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

*فهرس عظات للأب الورع
**أبونا داود لمعى

*

*+ † +

( عظات متنوعة )

1- **عظة الفشل - ابونا داود لمعى*

*2- عظة العمل الفردى فى قصة السامرية - ابونا داود لمعى*


*+ † +

( سلسلة لماذا )

1- **لماذا هذا الأتلاف*

*موضوع العظة: كثيرون منا يعترضون على خدمة البعض او على محبة البعض لربنا يسوع المسيح
ويتسألون نفس التسأل لماذا هذا الأتلاف
*
*2- **لماذا يارب*
*موضوع العظة: احداث كثيرة تحدث لنا
منها الحزين ومنها المفرح
وما اكثر صلواتنا لنعرف نقصد الله من هذة الأحداث
عظة جميلة يتأمل فيها أبونا فى ايات كثيرة من سفر المزامير

**3- لماذا نصوم و نصلى و لا تسمع*
*موضوع العظة:صمنا كثيراً وصلينا كثيراً
وفى اغلب الأوقات لم يسمعنا الله ولا ينظر الينا
لماذا لا ينظر الله الى صومنا
هل هذا هو الصوم الذى يحبه الرب ام ماذا

**4- **لماذا لا أقدر أن لأتبعك الآن*
*موضوع العظة:احياناً فى لحظة قوة اولحظة صراحة مع انفسنا او تكبر
نقول كما قال بطرس ساتبعك حينما نذهب
ولكن رب المجد يسوع يرد علينا لا تقدر ان تبعنى
لماذا لا نقدر نتبعه الأن ... لماذا

**5- لماذا تدينوا*
*موضوع العظة:لا تدينوا ... وصية هامة لكل منا
ترى لماذا اهميتها ... ولماذا ذكرها الرب يسوع فى الصلاة الربانية
واصبحت مش شروط الغفران ... لماذا
*
*6- لماذا أنتم نيام*
*موضوع العظة:لا نقدر اننتبع المسيح لاننا نيام
لان الجسد غلب الروح
لان شهواتنا غلبت جهدنا
لماذا نحن نيام

*
*7- **لماذا يا صاحب لماذا جئت*
*موضوع العظة:اشخاص جاءوا للمسيح للشهرة
واخرون جاءوا محبة لشخصة
واخرون حباً فى المعجزات
واخرون لأنهم اكلوا وشبعوا
واخرون ليقبلوه قبلة الخيانة
ونحن .. كل شخص منا ... يا ترى عندما يوجه له المسيح هذا السؤال لماذا جئت
بماذا سنجاوب

*

*+ † +

( سلسلة لا )


1-** عظة لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة *


*2-** عظة لا تنسى *


*3- عظة لا تشتهى*

*4-**عظة خطايكم لا اعود اذكرها *

*..:: اسطوانة سؤال محيرني ::..
**حمل من هنا*
*الاسطوانه عباره عن اسئله جريئه جدا من الشباب 
وبيجاوبهااا ابونا داود لمعي بجرائه كبيره جداً 
(( عقيده - شبابيات - طقس - اجتماعيات ... الخ ))
**ومن هذة الأسئلة

**كيف اجاوب على تعبير المسيح نبى وليس آله ؟
كيف احب الله محبة أبوية ؟
لماذا المسيح آله ؟
لماذا نقول أبانا او سيدنا ؟
ليه بنبوس يد ابونا ؟
ليه بنصوم ؟
ليه بيقولوا ..المسيح لم يصلب بل شخص آخر ؟
ما الفرق بين الطوائف
ما المانع ان تتزوج المسيحية من مسلم؟
ما معنى كلمة شماس ؟
ما هى ..حدود المعاملة مع غير المسيحين ؟
ماذا يفعل غير المسيحين بالنسبة للغفران ؟
مين هما شهود يهوه ؟
هاتوا العشور وجربونى ولا تجرب الرب الهك ايه الفرق ؟
هل الانجيل مختلف لتعدد الطوائف ؟
هل ألبس صليب ؟
هل الشك حرام؟
هل العدراء مجرد علبة حملت جوهرة وهى السيد المسيح؟
هل نحن كفرة ...؟يعنى أية الكنيسة أتبنت على القديس بطرس ؟
اعمل اية اذا كنت بحب واحد ؟
الاختلاط ...؟
الأزياء والموضة
الاعجاب والمراهقة ؟
الخمر
الذهاب للسينما حرام ...؟
الذهاب للكنيسة الأنجيلية وسماع عظات غير ارثوذكسية
الزواج من غير مسيحى ..؟
العلاقة مع غير المسيحين
الفتور .. ؟
انا بحب راجل فى التليفزيون ...صح ولا غلط ؟
أية رسالتى وأنا فى سن المراهقة ؟
بنت غير مسيحية بتكلمنى فى الدين ؟
صديقتى ...مصاحبة ناس غير مسيحين
كنت بحب ولد غير مسيحى
كيف اتخلص من الافكار الشريرة ؟
**كيف اتكلم عن المسيحية ؟

منقول من منتدى كنيسة القديسين للامانة


*​​​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

*عظات للخدام ابونا داود لمعى

**المسيح الخادم صاحب الحنان *

*المسيح الخادم القائد *

*المسيح الخادم المتواضع *

*المسيح الخادم و العمل الفردى *

*المسيح المُعلِّم *

*المسيح واهب الرجاء *
*
منقول للامانة من منتديات الانبا مقار*
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

*عظات ابونا داوود لمعي
**

**الخوف*



*القيامة فى حياتنا*



*الميلاد و المعمودية*



*الروح القدس والتوبة *



*الشهوة الروحية*



*الشهداء*



*الظهور الألهى*



*النمو الروحى*



*أشباع الجموع*



*أنسى الماضى*



*مفهوم الصليب*



*نحو الزواج *



*ثمار الروح
منقول من منتدى ربى يسوع

*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*



*الافتقاد - جزء 1

*

*الافتقاد - جزء 2*
*
*

*الخادم و الصليب

*

*ضعفات حياة الخادم - 1 

*

*ضعفات حياة الخادم - 2 

*

*وعودنا لله

*

*الوعود فى رومية 

*

*وعود الوعظة على الجبل

*

*وعد أبراهيم

*

*وعد يعقوب

**منقول للامانة
واذكرونى فى صلاتكم*
*
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*

*الله انا بحب عظات ابونا داود لمعى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ......فعلا أب روحانى بمعنى الكلمة.
أشكرك تاسونى أسميشال.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الراااااااااااااااااائعة.
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *الله انا بحب عظات ابونا داود لمعى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ......فعلا أب روحانى بمعنى الكلمة.*
> 
> *أشكرك تاسونى أسميشال.*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الراااااااااااااااااائعة.*​


 

:download:

لما تنزلهم تصلى لى كتير 
لانى محتاجة صلاة جامدة اليومين دول ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لما تنزلهم تصلى لى كتير
> لانى محتاجة صلاة جامدة اليومين دول ابو تربو


صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون مع حضرتك تاسونى اسميشال.
سلام ونعمه.


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: القمص داود لمعى كل ما كتب عنة على النت (ملف روحانى شيق )*



ABOTARBO قال:


> صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون مع حضرتك تاسونى اسميشال.
> سلام ونعمه.


 



:download:

شكرا ليك ابو تربو


----------



## asmicheal (27 سبتمبر 2012)

للرفع 


=


----------

